# Mails Gmail directement dans la poubelle



## Cédric74 (27 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
sur mon Ipad, les mails reçus via Gmail vont directement à la poubelle. J'ouvre l'app Mail, le message apparaît dans la boite de réception et hop il dégage dans la corbeille avant que j'ai pu aller dessus ??? Du coup, je vais dans la corbeille de ma boîte gmail au lieu de la boite de réception. J'ai raté quoi dans la config ?
Ça ne le fait que sur l'Ipad, pas de pbm entre Mail et Gmail sur Mac Os.


----------



## Cédric74 (31 Mars 2012)

Honte à moi, je viens de trouver pourquoi. Cela arrive quand mon Imac est aussi allumé et relève donc les mails avant... Sur l'ipad ils sont supprimés puisque déjà relevés. Bref, c'est pratique, ça évite d'avoir tout en double.


----------



## cowpilot (31 Mars 2012)

la solution: sur l'imac utiliser le cloud selon google: le webmail !
Je trouve le logiciel mail sous lion tellement peu ergonomique et tellement mal integré avec les autres utilisations que de toutes façons je n'ai aucun mal à ne pas l'utiliser...


----------

